# Crappie Fishing?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I plan on trying my hand at crappie fishing tomorrow, I live in Crestview where is a good place to go that is not to far from here? :thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

In the Choctawhatchee River they are still scattered, at least they were last week. A few more cold spells should help bring them together in concentrations. Last Jan. and Feb.. the bite was good in the lower Choctaw area. Not enough water in the upper river right now to do much of anything, but the hunters will enjoy the "dry" swamps this hunting season.


----------

